# Best 2.1 Speakers under 2k ?



## rak2410 (Jul 29, 2011)

is creative m2600 still available? cos i kno its pretty good one under 2k. Any other sugesstions?

Bangalore.


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

Logitech Z313 - 1.6k & 	Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.8k.

Both are decent Computer Speakers & good for Music lovers too at price point of view.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

+1 for the suggestion.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

But @2K, Inspire T3100 sounds better...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 29, 2011)

is this really available?
Buy Altec Lansing VS4121 Speaker 2.1 India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price


----------



## rak2410 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Suggestions


----------

